

Only president EVER to hold a patent is... - jasonlbaptiste
http://summation.typepad.com/summation/2008/04/abraham-lincoln.html

======
tlrobinson
[http://showcase.netins.net/web/creative/lincoln/education/pa...](http://showcase.netins.net/web/creative/lincoln/education/patent.htm)

